# Fin rot or not ?



## Piranha Fan3 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have two RBP in a 60g aqurium. The tank is divided and has always been. My water chemistry is fine no elevations of any kind. I do a water change of 20 to 30 percent weekly. I feed twice weekly no feeders ever! My 4in rbp has a very ragged looking fin( the long fin just below the tail) and a little raggednes on the tail fin itself. This condition has been there for a year it looks worse as the fish is growing. I treated with Melafix and salt, removed carbon filter for 12 days with no visible change. The other larger and older rbp shows no signs of any rot or deformity. 
Once again I appeal to the collective wisdom of the subscribers of this forum.
Thank you .


----------



## AE Aquatics (Bong) (Jan 7, 2008)

What are you levels?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Take the carbon out for good. From reading it doesnt help but hinders things when you change it. It makes the fish create extra slime to coat the body.

Dont quote me. Just gong from what my old landlord told me who owned an LFS in NJ for nearly 20 years.

Salt, temp up and if that fails try melafix.
BUT if its been like this for that long who knows?
Have any pics?


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

There are many speculations Carbon may remove beneficial minerals and such which are good for your fish, but as of right now it has still not been officially proven. 
After all that, I would still recommend taking it out since carbon absorbs odors, and bad odors coming from an aquarium is a very good indicator of poor water conditions.



> My water chemistry is fine no elevations of any kind


Sorry, not convincing enough, need numbers. 
99.99% of the time it's because of statements like "water parameters are fine" aren't really fine after all.


----------



## Piranha Fan3 (Jul 6, 2006)

Aquatic Sanctuary said:


> What are you levels?


My water chemistry is as follows.
Ammonia 0 ppm (mg/L)
Nitrite 0 ppm (mg/L)
Nitrate 0 ppm (mg/L) usual. May approach 20 ppm (mg/L) unusual, just before a weekly water change
PH 6.0-6.4
I do not test for water hardness. I use a RENA xp series filter. with the foam like filter pads, Bio stars for the biological filter, and a "Bio- chem zorb" pouch. I am dosing with aqurium salt at a rate of 1tablespoon per 5gal. water temp is 80 deg.F I will try to post a few pic's soon
Thank you.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

angeli697 said:


>


I love the creativeness.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

kfreeman said:


>


I love the creativeness.
[/quote]
Thank you.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Wasnt that sarcasm?


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Piranha Fan3 said:


> What are you levels?


My water chemistry is as follows.
Ammonia 0 ppm (mg/L)
Nitrite 0 ppm (mg/L)
Nitrate 0 ppm (mg/L) usual. May approach 20 ppm (mg/L) unusual, just before a weekly water change
PH 6.0-6.4
I do not test for water hardness. I use a RENA xp series filter. with the foam like filter pads, Bio stars for the biological filter, and a "Bio- chem zorb" pouch. I am dosing with aqurium salt at a rate of 1tablespoon per 5gal. water temp is 80 deg.F I will try to post a few pic's soon
Thank you.
[/quote]

Has the water parameters been like that for awhile? 
Also is the water flowing from one side of the divider to the other so your filters can get at that side?
The other post is right, gonna need some pictures, especially if the water isn't the problem. I have a feeling you might just be over thinking, because my Piranhas have frayed fins, they're not geometrically perfect and that's normal.
Thanks.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=169659&hl=

There is a link with the same situation as yours, as well as a picture.
Let us know if it's as bad.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the pic.
Well, by the size of that red belly I assume he's still a juvi, he should be getting fed way more then twice weekly. Boost up the feedings, what are you giving him anyways?



> *HOW OFTEN SHOULD I FEED MY PIRANHA'S?*
> The amount of feedings depends on the size of your fish. Fry/juveniles must be fed at least 2 or 3 times per day, so their development won't be affected. Once they grow larger, the amount of feedings can be reduced - 1 or 2 sessions per day is enough for sub-adults. Adult piranha's should be fed once per day, or less: a couple of days without food will not kill your piranha! Remember that in the wild, piranha's will not feed every day either...


Straight from this site
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=5


----------



## Piranha Fan3 (Jul 6, 2006)

Kemper1989 said:


> Thanks for the pic.
> Well, by the size of that red belly I assume he's still a juvi, he should be getting fed way more then twice weekly. Boost up the feedings, what are you giving him anyways?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I clicked on above link and that is what my fish looks like. I have this piranha exactly one year when I purchased it at about 1.5in. long. It is now 4-4.5in long.I feed raw shrimp, various fresh fish from the seafood market and live night crawlers. When I feed however it is a full feeding, these fish are quite full. My reasoning is, in the wild they may not be able to eat everyday so when the oppurtunity presents itself they gorge. I believe most predatory species will do this.
Anyway what do you think about fin rot?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

If it's been that way for a year, it's definitely not the result of fin nippng. Nipped fins tend to repair themselves in a week or so.


----------

